# Navarre Beach Fishing



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Yesterday I when out fishing and the day could not get better the water look so nice there had to been fish out. But all i saw was about 10 Bonito and that was it. And all I caught was NOTHING.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

That sucks man, It's definetly the slow time of the year.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

I have never caught a bonito surf fishing, (i fish the alabama surf) never have really seen them close to shore. Are you talking about the same fish? Little tunney?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *captain wahoo (1/18/2009)*I have never caught a bonito surf fishing, (i fish the alabama surf) never have really seen them close to shore. Are you talking about the same fish? Little tunney?


Oh yeah. About a month ago they were running in 6 inches of water down the beach. We see them a lot 20-50 feet off the beach


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Alot of my customer's are catching some off Navarre,had a Grandfather come by yesterday with his 2 grandsons fishing for the first time in saltwater andwe set them up ,but no luck yesterday came by again today and they tried again finally got some they are hooked now, glad to see the little guys having Fun!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Did y'all set them up with some real small diamond or pompano jigs Duane? They were thick on the beach about a month ago - Might go out there tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

haven't seen 'em for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Bonita are still out there trust me I saw them running through about two weeks ago. You need to get there around 7:00am-8:30am when the birds are feeding off the top heavy. They will be darting all over under the birds but when I threw 4 different lures they wouldnt eat. Some folks here told me to throw smaller sized lures at them so Ill give it a try this saturday


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

was at the beach today...didn't have any luck on a lure but did see a guy pull out a nice Pomp.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished the surf for the first time in ages about a month ago and caught two bonitos on pompano jigs, at Pensacola Beach. Could have caught more but moved on down the beach to see what else was there. 

Last week fished Navarre since my son Alex just moved there. Saw one bonito; man, maybe one foot out. He was in hot pursuit of something. However, caught nothing then, but it was beautiful although cold and many others fished there too.


----------

